# OB pt in car accident



## tracylc10 (Mar 3, 2016)

Pt went in to L&D following an MVA.  Chart only states that it was rearended in an MVA, no other details.  Looking up ICD-10 codes and came across O9A.212, Injury, poisoning and certain other consequences of external causes complicating pregnancy. Conditions in S00-T88, except T74 and T76.  Use additional code(s) to identify the injury or poisoning. 

The pt was not injured and they just monitored the baby for a little bit.  

I am wondering if it would be correct to use O9A.212 and the code for the accident?  Or just the code for encounter for supervision of normal pregnancy and the code for the accident?

Thank you,
Tracy


----------

